# Forum Home Renovation Roofing  Am I installing my eaves sheet correctly?

## willy72

Hi to all, 
Just a query regarding eaves sheet installation. I have 450mm eaves, and am using the James hardie 4.5mm eaves sheet. I have metal fascias, and was wondering if I can just attach the eaves at the wall side using a batten and the rebate in the fascia to hold the other side. 
All the literature I have seen shows different ways of attaching including lateral battens at various widths. 
My concern with using the first method is the sheet is never truly fixed. 
Keen to know your thoughts. 
Willy

----------


## ringtail

You have a batten that runs along the wall set at the correct height in relation to the groove in the fascia. Then you have trimmers that run from the rafter ends back to the batten on the wall. Slide the sheet into the fascia groove and using 2.5 mm fibro nails, nail off the sheet to the wall batten and the trimmer. Join the sheets using the pvc joiners or cover the join with timber over one of the trimmers.

----------


## willy72

Thanks ringtail, 
Any idea how far apart the trimmers should be?

----------


## ringtail

> Thanks ringtail, 
> Any idea how far apart the trimmers should be?

  Since you have metal fascia they can really only go from each rafter back to the batten on the wall so whatever your rafter spacing is. 900's I guess, which is fine (normal enough)

----------


## willy72

Thanks bud

----------


## ringtail

> Thanks bud

  
No probs

----------

